# Some people have a lot of nerve!!!



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Guy calls our home phone yesterday, Kare is on the computer so *call wave *takes the call and records the message. 
Fellow says he has a swarm of bees in a tree and would I come and get them?
Kare comes out where I was cleaning some equpiment with the phone number so I call the guy back. It goes to voice mail so I leave a message to call my cell. Soon the phone rings and this guy is there with the swarm in the tree. I ask if they had been sprayed and he said he had called the exterminater who told him they were honey bees and Michigan has a law he can't spray them.
I ask how high up they are and he says 7 or 8 feet is where they are going in the tree. GOING in the tree? Yes they have been there for a while now but I sold my house tha the buyers have some young boys so I worry about them. Every time I drive my pick up or lawn tractor by the tree the bees come boiling out. the tree it turns out is right beside his drive way but on his neighbours property.
He is bound and determined I am going to get those bees not leave a trap out hive there and can't cut the tree down.

I told him couldn't be done by me any way and since it was his neighbours tree they may want the bees.

While I was mowing the lawn latter in the day he calls 3 times and leaves a message to call him. I call him back and he is wanting me to come and spray the bees since I have the bee keeping gear. I tell him I am not in the *bee *bussiness so won't do it. Besides as I told you before it is your neighbours bee tree so youhave no rights to kill them. I will talk to the neighbour he says and call you back. I tell him I will give him the same answer I won't touch those bees unless the trees owner calls me. 
I tell him some one call some body to remove bees off my property it would bee come a Hatfield and McCoy thing as I would just burn them out if they fooled with *MY BEES.*

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So if the neighbor wants you to come get them but doesn't want a trap out or taking the tree down, what will you do? Can you smoke the blazes out of the opening and vac them up? Might not get the queen, but you'd get the vast majority of them perhaps?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

you have to start at the beginning ,, number one and most important is ,, they have to own the tree ,, they can not have some one come over and do things on some one else's property .. that would be the same as if the one living next to you would call and tell Al to come get your bee hives because he didn't like you having bee hives ..


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's why I said "if the NEIGHBOR wants" etc. 
Totally agree that this guy should just have the neighbor make the call, otherwise butt out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the person that owned the tree wanted the bees gone because they didn't like having them around I would give them the option. a trap out with a nuc or hive close to the tree entrance or cutting the tree down. Other than that I might give druming a go but more than likely I would refer them to some one else more desprait than I for another colony of bees.
right now I am having problems finding time to do other things that have to be done here at home like mowing grass, trimming, chippin up a big pile of brush, building a new deck on my equpiment trailer and even changeing the fuel filter on the pick up.

 Al


----------

